

Physics and Five Problems in the Philosophy of Mind - paulgerhardt
http://arxiv.org/pdf/0907.2494v1

======
paulgerhardt
Or perhaps less obtusely - "Universe && (semi)free will can't be represented
by Turing Machines"

